# Wanna Be's acting like Living Comercials



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

What's up with all the people now days acting like sponsored people in constant commercials always advertising the Brand or Brands that it appears they think is their own. 

Several weeks ago I got a friend request on FB from a guy that had several mutual friends and I accepted it.......After three days of constant This Reel, This Rod, This Lure and This Bait caught this 12" Bass out of a Golf Course Pond, I gracefully detached from his constant ongoing Commercial. Gross would be an understatement. He literally fishes golf course ponds and films himself catching semi-domesticated Bass and wears a decal covered jersey doing it while he boast of the brands that made him "a legend in his own mind". It's sad to say the least. 

It seems to be more and more social media has recruited individuals to constantly promote products or Brands and it amazes me how many people have adopted the idea they are part of the Brand or business to the point of hashtagging it down others throat. 

It actually has a reverse effect with me as there are brands that I will not ever buy due to the nonstop personal marketing blitz of some individuals. 

What has gotten into people?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I may be wrong, but, I always look at the piles of hashtags on some posts here, and elsewhere, as "look at me! look at me!". Good post Curtis.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Wade we agree. Look at me --- Look at me.... is a Wanna Be. 

It's a Sickness or at least an Infection.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have seen the same and am now understanding more of why they do this. ------MONEY-----. If one of these clowns lucks up on a vid that goes "viral" they could potentially get bank from the traffic. I don't understand how all that works, but do know of a few situations where people have hit small jackpots with vids that take off. Other than that, it has to be the "look at me" thing.

One other thing. Most of the on line majors (E-Bay, Amazon), have sales affiliate programs now. If you click on one of their vid's and see a product that you like and go to that product through their link, they get a kick on the sale.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

i don't know what the hashtag business is all about. Never been a fan of the self promotion craze on fishing and hunting forums or social media. Figure I will just keep ignoring them.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I absolutely agree! You will not find my "Penn Battle" butt promoting any products while I'm relaxing in my "Bass Tracker" boat drinking an "RC" cola! LOL
Had a guy come in the shop once that wanted me to "sponsor" his fishing team - said I could put my logo on his boat.... I offered a trade and asked
if he would sponsor my hunting team, told him I would let him put his logo on my shooting house..... He didn't get it


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Annoying as hell and you are right Garbo, I avoid those products out of spite as well.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking about this just yesterday. I saw some Costa Del Mar T shirts on sale for something like $25 and thought "They are charging $25 for the privilege of advertising their sunglasses. They should be giving them away."
Really no different than the trucks with all the Costa, Yeti, Browning etc. stickers in the back window. I don't care what brand you own.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

No Facebook. No twitter. No problems.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I thought Facebook was strictly for bashing the opposite political party?


----------



## JaSkynyrd (Jun 20, 2008)

welldoya said:


> i was thinking about this just yesterday. I saw some costa del mar t shirts on sale for something like $25 and thought "they are charging $25 for the privilege of advertising their sunglasses. They should be giving them away."
> really no different than the trucks with all the costa, yeti, browning etc. Stickers in the back window. I don't care what brand you own.


exactly.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

facebook will be the death of all advertising. people think that they can harass friends and family for a few sheckles. i remember when youtube was free. now kids think someone owes them a wage for making stupid videos; vines; mash ups; whatever the hot new lingo. only thing i hate worse is all the overweight housewives selling magic pills that obviously do not work


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Yep, advertising gone wild..Doesn't matter that most people avoid the products that are being hawked like the plague. Same goes for phone solicitors.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

You wouldn't happen to be referring to all the pro staff guys that get a couple bags of free stuff and never shut the heck up about it are u ? Haha


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

welldoya said:


> Really no different than the trucks with all the Costa, Yeti, Browning etc. stickers in the back window. I don't care what brand you own.


 If they ever did own any of what they advertise.
And in most cases I believe they never have.
But they like to try to impress others with there name brand stickers.


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Matrix has a large group of pro staff on our forum....


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I remember when the "hashtag" was a simple pound symbol on my landline telephone...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Try 'n Hard: "RC" cola, you say. Did you have a "Moon Pie" to go with it???


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Fielro said:


> Yep, advertising gone wild..Doesn't matter that most people avoid the products that are being hawked like the plague. Same goes for phone solicitors.



I Agree. I'm not sure a product or business owner realizes how it may turn potential customers off and away either, but Spam is Spam and will always be Spam. 

The Matrix Bait example would be a good one here, No business owner that has a Branded product deserves to have a potential customer "Not" want to buy their product as much as several people I personally know don't want to buy Matrix Soft Baits just due to the Wide Spread Spewing of Spam. 

Makes you wonder what someone would do if someone gave them something really worth something that's much greater in value than a few bags of soft baits. We may be on to something here.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

When I go fishing tonight, I'll think about ya'll and my sponsors....

Ohhhh where do I start, I wanna thank GOD, The USA, Santa Rosa County, Okaloosa County, Escambia County, Pensacola City, Chevy, Shoal Cat, Michelin, ??? Grease Company, Texaco, Penn, Ross & Redington, Flambeau, Glock, Kershaw, John Deere, Weather Tech, Toshiba, Motorolla, Humming Bird, Suzuki, MinKota, GoodWill, SaltLife, Haynes, Resistol, Matrix, ohhh man I know I am gotta be forgetting someone.....for this I am truly sorry!!!!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> I absolutely agree! You will not find my "Penn Battle" butt promoting any products while I'm relaxing in my "Bass Tracker" boat drinking an "RC" cola! LOL
> Had a guy come in the shop once that wanted me to "sponsor" his fishing team - said I could put my logo on his boat.... I offered a trade and asked
> if he would sponsor my hunting team, told him I would let him put his logo on my shooting house..... He didn't get it


 Can't tell you how many fishing guides I've had call me and tell me they would push my rods (no longer in business - this is not spam), if I would build them a complete set for free. LOL. Doesn't cost anything to ask, I guess.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

JaSkynyrd said:


> exactly.


 One thing that amazes me. How many of us pay EXTRA for a piece of gear or clothing, and what we get is the privilege of providing free exposure for the brand. Humans be kind of dumb, self included.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Try 'n Hard: "RC" cola, you say. Did you have a "Moon Pie" to go with it???


 Don't forget the Gawd-awful Vienna Sausages while you're at it.


----------



## chud (Oct 19, 2007)

#agree


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

UncleMilty7 said:


> One thing that amazes me. How many of us pay EXTRA for a piece of gear or clothing, and what we get is the privilege of providing free exposure for the brand. Humans be kind of dumb, self included.


I will disagree. I buy quality products because I want nice things and I because I want to support a company that believes in their product. Just because I enjoy nice things also doesn't mean I need a huge sticker across my truck with Costa or Yeti..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

PusherManB2 said:


> Just because I enjoy nice things also doesn't mean I need a huge sticker across my truck with Costa or Yeti..


Same here.....BUT I do have a big sticker on my back winder!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> When I go fishing tonight, I'll think about ya'll and my sponsors....
> 
> Ohhhh where do I start, I wanna thank GOD, The USA, Santa Rosa County, Okaloosa County, Escambia County, Pensacola City, Chevy, Shoal Cat, Michelin, ??? Grease Company, Texaco, Penn, Ross & Redington, Flambeau, Glock, Kershaw, John Deere, Weather Tech, Toshiba, Motorolla, Humming Bird, Suzuki, MinKota, GoodWill, SaltLife, Haynes, Resistol, Matrix, ohhh man I know I am gotta be forgetting someone.....for this I am truly sorry!!!!


You forgot Walmart and your "ol' lady"


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm gonna get a huge banner for my windshield that says TEAM WHATEVER-WHATEVER so I look can cool too, those guys just rock. Can you just pick a brand and say you're on their team?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Who's got my Matrix Shad?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> I'm gonna get a huge banner for my windshield that says TEAM WHATEVER-WHATEVER so I look can cool too, those guys just rock. Can you just pick a brand and say you're on their team?



I can make you a member of whatever team you want!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree to an extent. 
I've seen several amateur YouTube videos containing the cliche, "Brought to you by: Brand X... Brand Y... Brand Z..." and I just think, "Brought to you by: Your Wallet" 
I just find it silly to see casual fishermen pretending to be sponsored, but there's a difference between that silliness and brand loyalty. 
If I post a YouTube video or Instagram picture, I would give a small nod to brands I support. Not because I am vying for a sponsorship, but because I simply support the brand.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

OK....I'll admit it.

Occasionally I will take a cool picture and post it on Instagram with a few hashtags. It has paid off from time to time. 

I caught a nice speck and posted the picture of the fish with the lure hanging out of its mouth. The lighting was right and the photo looked like something from a magazine. I used the hashtag with the lure manufacturers name when I posted the photo on Instagram.

The manufacturer contacted me and now they own the photo and I got a HUGE batch of lures - basically got to order whatever I wanted from their online store.

It was a cool experience that I will never forget. The lure company no longer exists.

I will from time to time use hashtags on Instagram. I'd never post any crap like that on here though...I might recommend a lure of tell what kind of lure I used in my report, but...well I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Look at me! The only way to catch fish like this is to have a Yeti strapped to your boat. 

Typical trip: Alex watches me catch big fish.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I wear T-shirts all the time... most are fishing related. I don't mind wearing a yeti t-shirt, I got it cheap when I ordered a SeaDek pad that says Yeti (NOT cheap). I intend to mount it on my K-2 cooler though. Those coolers can be slick if you get fish slime on them.

If I can get a nice T-shirt or hat at a good price that says "Penn" or "Shimano" I'll buy it. 

A member's son gave me a big handful of Pompano jigs a couple years ago after mentioning them in a couple posts here where I was catching Redfish on them because I was too lazy to swap lures while stopping just outside of Sherman Cove, and cast a few times with his Pompano jigs and hooked up.

THANKS Connor!!!

Same with golf gedunk. If it's inexpensive and a good looking shirt or hat I'll buy it, Titleist, Callaway. whatever.



Jim


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

With my history of fishing and hunting fails, I'm thinking that a few properly placed pics with me modeling logos and product could make me some cash from big companies asking me to NOT use their product!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim, do your golfing skills mirror your fishing skills?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've also always liked a window or tailgate full of random stickers. I don't have any on my truck now, but when I buy my last one...

Just got 2 free cool white apple stickers with my new laptop today.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Jim, do your golfing skills mirror your fishing skills?


I used to be a good golfer... I've NEVER been anything but a lucky fisherman.

So, they are about equally mediocre nowadays.

Been a 6 handicap, now a 16...

My fishing handicap is my fishing friends...:whistling::whistling::whistling:

Jim


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks to Berkeley lightning rods, quantum reels, power pro, boogerman buzzbaits, express, Yamaha, motor guide, and those little rubber rod keepers on the deck, garmin, and Chevy for catching giant bass like this for me. Without these companies it wouldn't be possible.#prostaffbaby#getyasome#canthangwithmystuff#ipissexcellence


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I suck at golf, decent on the water. I can not remember a trip when we did not do well. Except for the time we got towed in.......lol


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> With my history of fishing and hunting fails, I'm thinking that a few properly placed pics with me modeling logos and product could make me some cash from big companies asking me to NOT use their product!!


Crocs offered me some money to stop making videos while wearing their footwear with white socks. Their offer was a little low but negotiations are ongoing.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

iJabo said:


> I agree to an extent.
> I've seen several amateur YouTube videos containing the cliche, "Brought to you by: Brand X... Brand Y... Brand Z..." and I just think, "Brought to you by: Your Wallet"
> I just find it silly to see casual fishermen pretending to be sponsored, but there's a difference between that silliness and brand loyalty.
> If I post a YouTube video or Instagram picture, I would give a small nod to brands I support. Not because I am vying for a sponsorship, but because I simply support the brand.


Thats how you get sponsored my man, keep it up and the things you like most will be given to you, all you have to do is keep doing what you already enjoy doin. 

There is a business side to our sport ladies and gentlemen. Promotional advertising plays a huge role in it all at every angle. Who do you think pays the bills for running this site... its not billy or susey in fact this site makes money off advertising. And u guys post on it. 

Tournaments the *big ones* have sponsors all over them, why because they support our sport.

Every piece of equipment we use to catch fish has a brand name, everytime a person posts and says a name is potentially advertising, on this site ie... lure, hat, shirt, boat, rod, reel exc... social media as this expands promotional grounds one way or the other, directly or indirectly. 

Just try to enjoy the pics or the thought that someone caught a fish today. How they did it, what they used may not be important to some but for others it is, my point is that promotion in definition ( a public announcement of any given product ) 

Try to post a detailed thread on this site without mentioning a single product make or name.

We are all guilty of it, me being top 5
Tight Lines and Good Fishin

# PFF FOR LIFE


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The only thing I'm adding here is that there IS a such thing as over-promotion and I've seen the negative effects it can have firsthand. I've been in tackle sales for a while now and have been fishing my whole life and throughout the course of it I've seen that there is a balance to it all.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know anything about hashtags but I've read that subliminal advertising can be very effective.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Thats how you get sponsored my man, keep it up and the things you like most will be given to you, all you have to do is keep doing what you already enjoy doin.
> 
> There is a business side to our sport ladies and gentlemen. Promotional advertising plays a huge role in it all at every angle. Who do you think pays the bills for running this site... its not billy or susey in fact this site makes money off advertising. And u guys post on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> I don't know anything about hashtags but I've read that subliminal advertising can be very effective.


Ive caught more fish on that lure then anyother. I have put it in the hands of more then I dare too count and they all agree it works. That day or night I should say the fish were targeting small baits on the surface Matrix killed it for many months straight as the leading go to lure for 3MB

Now im catching huge spex on the same lure:thumbup: but working the bottom.

# another butcher Limitout 60hertz conversation


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

I have an occasional fishing partner that likes to take a few short video's while we're out fishing. I try my dangest to give my best Roland Martin impression while i'm fighting a fish, needless to say it gets pretty comical at times but thats about it, so if yall ever run across a video of me on youtube just understand its all in good fun.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Not to start any debates although it looks like that had already happened I have caught my biggest trout off a matrix shad . For me it works so when I write a report I will let people know what I'm using that way they can try it and it may work for them it may be advertising or whatever but toe I'm just sharing with people what I was using


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Ive caught more fish on that lure then anyother. I have put it in the hands of more then I dare too count and they all agree it works. That day or night I should say the fish were targeting small baits on the surface Matrix killed it for many months straight as the leading go to lure for 3MB
> 
> Now im catching huge spex on the same lure:thumbup: but working the bottom.



All this while holding a pack of matrix shads with your teeth? Impressive!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bout sums it up....


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

And this is why this thread started! Thanks for making us laugh!

#saltlife (mocking)


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

...


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

I may be a little dumb or a little old school, but what exactly makes this matrix such a great lure? does it swim like a real fish or smell like a real fish, is it the taste? I don't care much for all the new stuff, Gulp, DOA, Matrix, things of that nature just don't appeal to me, when i go shopping for soft plastics i go for color, price, and toughness in that order. I'm old school, my old man taught me how to present a stingray grub or H&K Cocahoe minnow to any fish for a strike. 

I was taught finesse is what catches fish, hell a bike tube with a hook in it presented the right way will entice a strike.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been using stingray grubs and Cocahoe for as long as I can remember. Every tackle box on my boat has bags and bags of these. They don't cost a fortune and don't make your car smell like fish shit if the bag is left open.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

PusherManB2 said:


> And this is why this thread started! Thanks for making us laugh!
> 
> #saltlife


 Never "salt life" me again.


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

grouper22 said:


> Don't ever "salt life" me again.


That wasn't directed towards you but now that I know I will stop at GBBT and grab a sticker for your truck.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I've been using stingray grubs and Cocahoe for as long as I can remember. Every tackle box on my boat has bags and bags of these. They don't cost a fortune and don't make your car smell like fish shit if the bag is left open.


LOL, well i can assume you actually know how to fish too. Whatever happend to the days of presentation, and patience to catch fish now everybody wants the lure to do it for you.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

PusherManB2 said:


> That wasn't directed towards you but now that I know I will stop at GBBT and grab a sticker for your truck.


A game you end up regretting.:thumbsup:


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

grouper22 said:


> A game you end up regretting.:thumbsup:


I spent a few years in the Marine Corps... I'm always up for a good game or two.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

PusherManB2 said:


> I spent a few years in the Marine Corps... I'm always up for a good game or two.


Oohh... I REALLY like this...

MY truck is NOT involved by the way...

Jim


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jim t said:


> Oohh... I REALLY like this...
> 
> MY truck is NOT involved by the way...
> 
> Jim


It is now.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not going to lie, I use hashtags on Instagram for the baits I use as well as other companies. I've been futured on a couple pages because of it. People saying it's because you want people to "look at you" you're exactly right. If you post a report on here or anywhere else for that matter, it's because you want people to look, comment and like. You're not posting it because you want to tell people where you been fishing so they can poach your "spots". It's human nature to like attention. On the other hand, I don't use and won't use hashtags on here, it's kind of pointless, there aren't trending topics or anything of that nature. I will, however, mention the baits I use in a helpful way, not mercilessly push them on people until their eyes and ears bleed!
My two cents on the situation.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

PusherManB2 said:


> I spent a few years in the Marine Corps... I'm always up for a good game or two.


Foxhole faggotry is not on the list. The old cigar minnow in the (vehicles) tailpipe may be!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> I'm not going to lie, I use hashtags on Instagram for the baits I use as well as other companies. I've been futured on a couple pages because of it. People saying it's because you want people to "look at you" you're exactly right. If you post a report on here or anywhere else for that matter, it's because you want people to look, comment and like. You're not posting it because you want to tell people where you been fishing so they can poach your "spots". It's human nature to like attention. On the other hand, I don't use and won't use hashtags on here, it's kind of pointless, there aren't trending topics or anything of that nature. I will, however, mention the baits I use in a helpful way, not mercilessly push them on people until their eyes and ears bleed!
> My two cents on the situation.


I don't like attention. I am always abundantly humble when I boat a big fish. As the reigning Flounder Champion of Pensacola and the inventor of the MR17, I can say with all honesty that bragging and smack talk have no place in fishing.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> I've been futured on a couple pages because of it.



Was that from that massive needle fish you landed a couple of years ago? I'm glad that I was able to put you on that trophy.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> It is now.


CRAP! Again...

Jim


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

dabutcher said:


> I don't like attention. I am always abundantly humble when I boat a big fish. As the reigning Flounder Champion of Pensacola and the inventor of the MR17, I can say with all honesty that bragging and smack talk have no place in fishing.


Like he a "SAID".:notworthy:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> I may be wrong, but, I always look at the piles of hashtags on some posts here, and elsewhere, as "look at me! look at me!". Good post Curtis.



I just want to know when this # went from being known as the pound sign to something called a hash tag?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I just want to know when this # went from being known as the pound sign to something called a hash tag?



That's a great question. I just googled and read up on hashtags and still don't get it. 

Oh crap! My phone just rang. Too bad the cord won't reach the computer.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> Was that from that massive needle fish you landed a couple of years ago? I'm glad that I was able to put you on that trophy.


Still envious of my catch I see...


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> Still envious of my catch I see...


No doubt: the numerous mullet, stingrays, and occasional tire that I've landed on artificials pale in comparison to your skill in consistently boating trophy needle fish.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

My question is how long have you been fishing these matrix shad? Your whole life? About as long as they've been in existence? About as long as you've been saltwater fishing? About as long as you've been posting on this forum?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> My question is how long have you been fishing these matrix shad? Your whole life? About as long as they've been in existence? About as long as you've been saltwater fishing? About as long as you've been posting on this forum?



Hall that's funny. Since the first Free Pack, Sticker and Cap arrived. 

#Ifishforlures


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Still can't understand why some on this forum get so salty over the matrix guys. They do nothing but post picture filled, informative reports, and seem to be pretty nice and offer to help newbies. 

#jealous


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Still can't understand why some on this forum get so salty over the matrix guys. They do nothing but post picture filled, informative reports, and seem to be pretty nice and offer to help newbies.
> 
> #jealous



Fender, I could not care less than I do. 

It amazes me what people will do for a so called "Sponsorship". 

After Jimmy and I were runner up Team of the Year in the IFA with a Win and several finishes in the top 7, we got calls from some pretty fancy companies to jump on board their brand for something they would dangle at us. My response was each time, I would rather keep my day job and fish on my terms than to commit to their Peanuts and be married to them. The math didn't just not work .... it sucked. 

If there is one person out there making a living as a sponsored fishermen it would have to be a notable that has grown above sponsorship and is paid to endorse products such as Kevin Van Dam, Tim Horton, Stu Apte, Flip Pallot or any other notable that has grown through begging for attention.. What gets me is what people are willing to do for pretty much peanuts. 

From my point of view it looks more like a fisherman much like a dog on a manufactures leash and the fisherman likes it.. Amazing.

#willingtostayinyourpenifyoutakemypictureandgivemealure




.


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

FenderBender said:


> Still can't understand why some on this forum get so salty over the matrix guys. They do nothing but post picture filled, informative reports, and seem to be pretty nice and offer to help newbies.
> 
> #jealous


I can eat corn, fiber1 bars, and a few raisins. Use what my body produces, throw it on a jig head and catch the same fish they catch in the manner they catch them. It isn't jealously, it's shaking your head at the constant longwinded updates claiming to be the best fisherman the bridge has ever seen....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll put in a serious .02 since I have fished w/ "matrix" crew. ThaFish is a great kid, knows how to fish, and is by no way pumped up on himself. It's purty funny that I am a people watcher, and to be quite frank---I would normally make cracks about Sawyer's hair, but when you get to know him and actually talk to him---he's a pretty sporty fella!!! Lim-It-Out I have yet to meet but w/talking to him on the phone and texts back and forth, I believe him to be the same way. 

Sawyer and Josh put together great posts, with fish caught, weather/water conditions and don't really keep "secrets" which I would rather see and read instead of hey look I caught this..... with no information like lure or a body of water (not GPS coordinates).

I could give a rats rear if they get free matrix,shirts,hats, what nots....but seeing and using are believing...I bought a couple packs of Matrix and fished w/ several lures. By far the Matrix out fished them. Most folks on here that know me, know I will post bad results w/ the good and I won't hide what/where/when. My best suggestion is if you don't like these "sponsors" don't view the reports, it's easy.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I want to make a "cute" comment - but I am sooo lost. I know what a hashtag is but have no idea what it means. I seen thafish's reports but but don't know what he has to do with a matrix shad.....I don't even know what a matrix shad is. I do think that he shouldn't put that nasty rod in his mouth for pics. 
I did get an offer to be a member of "team wild innovations" once. They sent me a bunch of cool looking stuff but it all broke the first time I used it soooo....


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason, the original post was in general and about the mindset of a large group of people and called no single person or group out. It would appear the person or group you speak of called themself out as an example......but there is so many more examples it is amazing. 

I'll do the math for a soft plastics manufacturer in trading product for services and post it here .......and it will be easy to see the point. 

The original point is there is a very large group of people that are recruited to use social media to market products and it's pretty much for nothing or less.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I clicked on their posts when they first started. Always good for some nice pics. When it turned into the infomercials that they are now, I stopped clicking on the reports. Didn't bother me that they kept posting, but when I click on Garbo's thread and there is 2 paragraphs of telling him how to fish dock lights, it gets annoying.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbo said:


> Jason, the original post was in general and about the mindset of a large group of people and called no single person or group out. It would appear the person or group you speak of called themself out as an example......but there is so many more examples it is amazing.
> 
> I'll do the math for a soft plastics manufacturer in trading product for services and post it here .......and it will be easy to see the point.
> 
> The original point is there is a very large group of people that are recruited to use social media to market products and it's pretty much for nothing or less.


Curtis, the Matrix crew didn't call themselves out--a few other members grouped em in there but that's the way things go. They are grounded enough not to get their feelings hurt so no worries there. With the addition of social media, advertising is EVERYTHING. That's how the mightie $$$ is made...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I just don't like anybody making a living off the people's resources whether it be fishing or (especially) hunting. Those hunting shows make me ill...........and I'm a hunter.
"Ohhhh, what a BEAUTIFUL animal. BAM !!" 
At least with fishing, they can throw it back to fight another day.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love this thread. It went from apples to horse-shit in less than two pages. Good stuff. Keep it up!

I caught some nice trout in the surf this morning. Couldn't of done it without my support team.

#NaClH20 #sand #crispix #Honda #asphalt #Fenwick #pennreels #spiderwire #seaguar #Unfairlures #ladyfishsuck #clothes #Oxygen #icaughttroutbecauseimthegreatestmanalive
#random #carryonwiththehashtags


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What the hell is a hashtag?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Joey it's a growth you get from tugging it too much.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great top water bite this morning Chris. Almost went to the beach but poked around the grass flats instead.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught six trout this morning between 745 and 830. Wading near i10. #catchjr #vudushrimp under spooling cork


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Joey it's a growth you get from tugging it too much.


Ahhh!!!

I was wondering where that thing came from. I'm just glad I didn't go blind.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

it's corn beef and hash tag.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Chris V said:


> I love this thread. It went from apples to horse-shit in less than two pages. Good stuff. Keep it up!
> 
> I caught some nice trout in the surf this morning. Couldn't of done it without my support team.
> 
> ...


 Believe I'd pass right out if I EVER caught Trout in the surf, LOL. You da man, Chris.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

PusherManB2 said:


> I can eat corn, fiber1 bars, and a few raisins. Use what my body produces, throw it on a jig head and catch the same fish they catch in the manner they catch them. It isn't jealously, it's shaking your head at the constant longwinded updates claiming to be the best fisherman the bridge has ever seen....


 LOL. You make a point, but thanks for that visual.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well come on over sometime and we will go. I'd love to see a guy pass out on the beach because I could take a pic, post it and put #mindblown #surftrout #unclemiltythesandspider #sandinthecrack


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

MrFish said:


> I've been using stingray grubs and Cocahoe for as long as I can remember. Every tackle box on my boat has bags and bags of these. They don't cost a fortune and don't make your car smell like fish shit if the bag is left open.


 Just finished cleaning the mess from a jar of Gulps, in the leaning post compartment. If I ever caught anything on those things, maybe I wouldn't have heaved the half full jug into a dumpster.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I think a lot of us get on the PFF to "escape" television and it's commercials to enjoy just talking fishing , etc.. . 

Based on the number of folks who have chimed in, there are a number who believe that the forum is becoming a venue for personal benefit and advertisement. 

I believe that there is a "balance" that can be found, but we are individuals and we also see things differently. 

my .02


----------



## chadyak (Dec 26, 2013)

I would just like to take a moment and thank my sponsors #deepdivinghulapopper


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

#zaraspookdeepdrops


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Ive caught more fish on that lure then anyother. I have put it in the hands of more then I dare too count and they all agree it works. That day or night I should say the fish were targeting small baits on the surface Matrix killed it for many months straight as the leading go to lure for 3MB
> 
> Now im catching huge spex on the same lure:thumbup: but working the bottom.
> 
> # another butcher Limitout 60hertz conversation


I'm sure it's a fine lure but if its the only lure you use, I sure would expect you catch most of your fish on them.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

# waffle house 
# new 5 dollar menu
# triple hash browns all the way. With diet coke
# now that is stupid
# $7.42 
# $2.58 tip
# dodge truck
# cast net
# live pin fish
# 5 trout
# nap time


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

If I'm posting a report I try to list the lures that work best, not for advertisement but to help others catch fish. I fish for fun and food, I don't need to get payed or not get payed to advertise someone's product. The matrix group has gotten many people to try out that product even if it might be irritating to some people they still post good reports and help others out while still giving good publicity to the product. They arent near as bad as some of the other "sponsored" fisherman. If it bothers you just don't read the reports.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I've worked in the fishing industry for 10 years and I see first hand all of the garbage going on. I wrote a short blog post a few days ago you might find funny.... It relates to this topic. http://www.anglerup.com/brants-blog/may-05th-2015


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty spot-on Brant. I too have been in this industry for a long time and there's no doubt that social media can put some big ups and downs in the ride.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jet fishin said:


> # waffle house
> # new 5 dollar menu
> # triple hash browns all the way. With diet coke
> # now that is stupid
> ...


 Get with it, Dude! It's a 6 dollar menu now.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Outside9 said:


> I just want to know when this # went from being known as the pound sign to something called a hash tag?


Mid 2000's. Although the exact origin is unclear, you can thank Twitter for it going mainstream. I refuse to get on Twitter and think the hashtag it annoying. If you want a good laugh, look up the skit that Jimmy Fallon and Justin Timberlake did on SNL. 

I would suspect most teenagers now don't even know it as a pound sign.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Orion45 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> No Facebook. No twitter. No problems.


 I`m right there with ya bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

This forum would not be as interesting without the "self promoters", newbies with stupid questions and guys who actually are haters because someone else took thier spotlight and the old dudes who dont want to hear about your new lure....me i try to get along with everyone and try to learn from everyone...by the way I'm not calling ANYONE out...if you belong to one of those classifications, you know it...lol...please just get along...lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

153 Large fish said:


> This forum would not be as interesting without the "self promoters", newbies with stupid questions and guys who actually are haters because someone else took thier spotlight and the old dudes who dont want to hear about your new lure....me i try to get along with everyone and try to learn from everyone...by the way I'm not calling ANYONE out...if you belong to one of those classifications, you know it...lol...please just get along...lol



Hey!!! I take offense to that!!!! I'm not in any of the categories!!! Bordering on OLD DUDE but I actually like new lures!!!

We'll have ta get together and fish some day, you sound almost like me!!! Not to mention fishing w/ them cute youngsters would be a hoot!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Production Cost
Single Plastic Bait < .05
Packaging for 5 --- .55
5 Pack Cost --- $ 0.80
Retail $ 3.99

Manufacturer gives “ProStaffer” 50 free 5 packs, stickers and a ball cap at cost expense of $30.00 for the baits and less than $20.00 for the stickers and Ball Cap. 

“ProStaffer” goes some fishing trips, takes pictures, wears cap and spends way more than $50.00 on fuel. Post results of many efforts to prove the product works. 

Let’s say 100 People see the results of the “ProStaffer” and choose to purchase the product and creates 100 5pack units sold. This is about what it looks like from the Manufacturer’s Point of view.

Manufacturer- 100 x $2.30 Wholesale= $ 230.00 sales - $ 80.00 COGS =$150.00 Gross Profit-$50.00 ProStaffer Gift

Retail Store - 100 x $3.99 Retail = $ 399.00 sales-$230.00 COGS =$169.00 Gross Profit

“ProStaffer” + $50.00 worth of free stuff - $200.00 Fuel - $10.00 per hour spent which you have to count due to the product being promoted……That’s Cheap Advertisement……. But “ProStaffer” does get to look like a “ProStaffer”.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jason said:


> Hey!!! I take offense to that!!!! I'm not in any of the categories!!! Bordering on OLD DUDE but I actually like new lures!!!
> 
> We'll have ta get together and fish some day, you sound almost like me!!! Not to mention fishing w/ them cute youngsters would be a hoot!!!!:thumbsup:


You fall into the best catagory...none of the above lol...heck yea lets go sometime!


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Garbo

You are a very successful individual. I know this by the 1 hour phone call we had many years ago. I am sure you make more money at your job then you could ever make fishing. You are a very intelligent individual and I also consider you a wise man.

It is obvious if anybody has followed you that your are excellent at fishing and even better at hunting. Based on the posts over the years you have had some really great fishing adventures that most of us never get to experience.

I have followed you on this site for years. I have seen you SELL thousands of dollars worth of fishing and hunting items. It seemed you would make a few great posts followed by a few items to sell. In my business that is marketing 101! 

I watched you market the "Connor jig" which in my opinion is no more special than any other homemade jig that was ever made for pompano fishing. Yet through social media you got it spread through the gulf coast like locust eating up a farmers crop. My hat was and is still off to you on that marketing venture.

What I do not understand is why you would not let those who are way less fortunate than you to have their 15 minutes of "GLORY". Now if you say it is not the "pro staffer" but the manufacturer that you are talking about then why is it not good for them to get the cheap advertisement but O K for you?

There is not to many businesses that I know that does not have a marketing department selling their business.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

captwesrozier said:


> Garbo
> 
> You are a very successful individual. I know this by the 1 hour phone call we had many years ago. I am sure you make more money at your job then you could ever make fishing. You are a very intelligent individual and I also consider you a wise man.
> 
> ...


And that, boys and girls, is how you call somebody out on the internet.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

captwesrozier said:


> Garbo
> 
> You are a very successful individual. I know this by the 1 hour phone call we had many years ago. I am sure you make more money at your job then you could ever make fishing. You are a very intelligent individual and I also consider you a wise man.
> 
> ...



Wes, those words are way too kind and undeserved, but I was raised right and I thank you. 

You missed the point. 

If a manufacturer throws out a gift to a fishermen to promote and help market the manufacturers product shouldn't it be that it doesn't cost the fisherman more to do it than the manufacturer gives them to do it? 

And if it cost the fishermen more than he gets to do it why does one do it? and even moreso..... WHY DO FISHERMEN APPEAR TO LINE UP TO DO IT?

Wes, it's good to hear from you.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, why do you care and what does it really matter what other people are doing on facebook and youtube in regards to all of this? Does it really affect you?


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Garbo, based on your first post and your last post I would have to agree I missed your point!

Garbo glad to have you back on the forum. My coffee in the morning will taste much better!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you care and what does it really matter what other people are doing on facebook and youtube in regards to all of this? Does it really affect you?




As I have already stated, "I could not care less than I do". 

No it does not effect me, but it does make me curious as to what would make so many people motivated to perform/work/promote for near nothing. 

Ego? Fame? Notoriety? Celebrity? 

Why? 

.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Garbo said:


> As I have already stated, "I could not care less than I do".
> 
> No it does not effect me, but it does make me curious as to what would make so many people motivated to perform/work/promote for near nothing.
> 
> ...


Because I think the shirt is cool?

Ego, I guess?

Jim


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, that was an interesting 6 pages...Curtis & I have had similar conversations on this subject and I like the way he thinks...I could expound but, that's between he & I, and a cold beer...


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

You cared enough to start a post about it; which is more than anyone else on the forum so far. Just saying.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> You cared enough to start a post about it; which is more than anyone else on the forum so far. Just saying.



I asked a simple question and others showed interest and made it a pretty cool read. I learned a little. If you are sour about anything that has come of this I will apologize for my actions but it's still interesting.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> Because I think the shirt is cool?
> 
> Ego, I guess?
> 
> Jim



Hey Jim, My Breitling Watch works today because of you. It's cool too. 

Good to hear from you also.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Im only speaking for myself, but I am defending anyone on any pro staff. Why I do it, its easy because essentially I was doing it before I even got sponsored by anyone. I go fishing make video's and write reports and thats how I got reconized. By just doing what I already love to do, and will forever do God willing. 

So one day I bought a product and it bacame a confidence bait I then get a email by the company saying we like what u are doing keep it up I want you on my pro staff here is my number if u ever need anything from the company its on the house.

I just picked up 9 sponsors, imagine if all your favorite gear in your boat was now free, thats a dream come true for this guy. 

My goal is to get onboard with Yamaha for reasons I dont think I need to explain.

Personally I live eat dream fishing. At work im on PFF at home Im on YouTube watching videos other then that Im at a tackle shop talkin dock talk or Im on the water... that's my life, when someone says can you keep doing what ur doing and we will sponsor you and give you free product its a no brainer. 

Hope that suits ur curiosity


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Limit, God Bless You and I hope you realize all your dreams. 


First of all this thread was not directed at you, but you did call yourself out as one of the top 5 it pertains to. 

Please realize in most cases the only one carrying more cost than benefit would be the guy getting the free stuff..... 

I have seen too many to count reach out to people and companies asking for "Sponsorship" only to realize getting some free spools of line, some lures or a landing net just don't pay what would be the efforts and energy they put into doing what they do. 

Of the three parties involved the only one doing charity work is the guy getting sponsored. Check and see what it cost to get a 3"x3" Decal sticker on the rear end of a Car in NasCar then it might become more apparent what the word Sponsorship means. Your Name, Your Time and Your Effort are worth more than what most get in my opinion.

At some point most of the people I have known to try to get the "ride" eventually realize the real math and give it up. But I am amazed at the number of people that seek whatever it is............


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Garbo said:


> First of all this thread was not directed at you, but you did call yourself out as one of the top 5 it pertains to.


While this may have been a generalized topic, I kind of have a hard time believing that it was not directed to certain individuals, just by the very nature of the topic it can only be a handful of folks. 

While I certainly share your sentiments about the overly commercialization of recreational fishing, I am glad these folks are out having fun doing what they do. If I don't like it, I don't click on the thread, watch the commercial, or buy the product.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbo said:


> Production Cost
> Single Plastic Bait < .05
> Packaging for 5 --- .55
> 5 Pack Cost --- $ 0.80
> ...


One thing you gotta remember Curtis.....There are folks like me that do all the above fer free. I love pic taking and posting reports good/bad/in-different. Heck if my main fishing gear would send me free stuff, that'd be great! (#FreeStuff hahaha) Really can't put a value in the time fishing (or hunting) or gas spent (trip anywhere fer me costs about $40.00 in gas in the truck alone) due to I would be spending the time/money anyways.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Of the three parties involved the only one doing charity work is the guy getting sponsored. Check and see what it cost to get a 3"x3" Decal sticker on the rear end of a Car in NasCar then it might become more apparent what the word Sponsorship means. Your Name, Your Time and Your Effort are worth more than what most get in my opinion.# Garbo


Your point although valid doesnt pertain to me. Because I enjoy what I do so much thats its not work. Going to fishing seminars, boat shows, fishing camps are fun to me Ive been doing it since I was 10 years old with my dad or uncle. I go to them still to just walk around and mingle if Im not personally involved. Its not so much about getting free stuff either, its about connecting with others finding the newest innovative products learning about the newest technology in our electronics but it all boils down to a large group of people and companies getting connected for expansion and growth.

I dont fish for the mighty $$$ I fish because its a passion and there just so happens to be a business end to it. I have a picture of me holding a fishing pole when I was 2 years old catching crappie I wasnt raised to be a salesman but I grew up to be a well rounded fishermen


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Honestly I feel as though this post was indirectly/directly aimed at me and a few others. In my opinion thats just wrong my friend. But a few sour apples on the Internet doesnt change my day.

Not speaking to anyone directly now... but some aimed the barrel of the gun you posted

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

While we are on this topic, I want to include something I think anyone looking for sponsorship should think about. Don't become a "tool" for any company willing to give you free stuff. Make sure it's a product you truly love. I've seen several guys jump at the earliest opportunity to partner up with brand X because they offered a "pro staff" label even though said angler always pushes and uses brand Y.

When you rep a product you're confident in you become an asset to said brand. If you give in to brand whoever the term becomes "sellout" and they are easy to spot. They come on too strong and half the time are using products by brands they're not supported by. 

I had the opportunity a couple years ago to be "pro staff" for a few different companies and did not go with any of them. It was an easy choice, because in many cases I'd rather pay for what I want than settle for something free.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Honestly I feel as though this post was indirectly/directly aimed at me and a few others. In my opinion thats just wrong my friend. But a few sour apples on the Internet doesnt change my day.
> 
> Not speaking to anyone directly now... but some aimed the barrel of the gun you posted
> 
> Tight Lines and Good Fishin



You're simply wrong. 

Honestly the worst case I have ever witnessed lives in Tampa Florida and is a something else. He was in my thoughts when I wrote the original post.....I don't know you well enough to have replaced the top 20 I do know that fit the description of this topic. I don't think any of them are members of this site.......

Sorry for your feelings of being wronged.... As that wasn't my intent. I could post names of people that could easily be found and watched on YouTube as examples...... but I didn't do that either.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Don't become a "tool" for any company willing to give you free stuff. Make sure it's a product you truly love.
> When you rep a product you're confident in you become an asset to said brand.


Well said. I was reading the other day about a company selling reverse mortgages and other financial services and they were total crooks. They would get older washed-up actors as spokesmen because the older people trust them.
Now, I would figure that these actors would be liable but apparently not. Their agreement says that they know nothing about the validity of the product and are in no way responsible. 
That doesn't say much for those people and it wouldn't say much for you if you are endorsing a product that you don't use or know nothing about.
Don't sell your integrity for $100 worth of lures.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Honestly I feel as though this post was indirectly/directly aimed at me and a few others. In my opinion thats just wrong my friend. But a few sour apples on the Internet doesnt change my day.
> 
> Not speaking to anyone directly now... but some aimed the barrel of the gun you posted
> 
> Tight Lines and Good Fishin


good attitude, man. yall keep tearing 'em up out there and please keep posting reports and pics. whether this was directed toward or not, it's no one's concern or business what you do with your time or how you get your tackle and gear. you don't need approval from the PFF as it relates to your choices (not like you'd ever get a consensus anyway). and there's plenty of people that enjoy you and your group's posts and pics.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Garbo said:


> If a manufacturer throws out a gift to a fishermen to promote and help market the manufacturers product shouldn't it be that it doesn't cost the fisherman more to do it than the manufacturer gives them to do it?
> 
> And if it cost the fishermen more than he gets to do it why does one do it? and even moreso..... WHY DO FISHERMEN APPEAR TO LINE UP TO DO IT?


How does it cost the fisherman any more than it would otherwise? That money the fisherman is spending to go fishing is going to get spent anyway, at least he didn't have to spend any MORE money on whatever it was that he got for free.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Life is better with Garbo's well written and thought provoking posts!

I never read it as Garbo was directly calling anyone out.

Some got defensive, others explanatory, and a few were offended.

Classic PFF!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

If anyone would like to donate me their Hobie Kayak or Avet reels, I would be happy to hashtag anything they want. Everyone just keep in mind when you are like, "damn I dont want this kayak or this reel any more, what should I do with it?" that HappyHourHero wants it.

#Apprenticestaff


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

60hertz said:


> Some got defensive, others explanatory, and a few were offended.



And many were amused.

This may be the thread of the year.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

dabutcher said:


> And many were amused.
> 
> This may be the thread of the year.


 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And just what we could expect from Garbo.
Thanks Curtis.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Limit you haven't bothered me at all and I hope that you feel the same. 

I do think it odd for you to make the statement you made as if someone has wronged you after you brought yourself into the topic, not to mention posted a statement of "No Pictures No Dice" on a report I recently posted about catching a very large number of Trout on docklights but didn't take pictures of any of them as if you are some sort of authority of some sorts, but then get your feelings hurt after you threw yourself on this topic on your own. 


Look keep doing what your doing you bother me none..but I will tell you I have received a good number of messages that several are bothered by the constant bombardment of promotion. 

Now if you would like to do something great, let me know. I can help you and already have the idea, business plan and go to market strategy. 

But by all means If you like doing what your doing and if you like the way it works for you by all means carry on, but I think Chris and others said it well.........Don't be a tool for free stuff and don't sell yourself your integrity and/or image for a box of lures. But keep in mind your are in some very qualified company in many here, some that are sure enough Bad Asses on the water and can produce any day anytime. 

Good luck and you have my best wishes.


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Garbo said:


> Limit you haven't bothered me at all and I hope that you feel the same.
> 
> I do think it odd for you to make the statement you made as if someone has wronged you after you brought yourself into the topic, not to mention posted a statement of "No Pictures No Dice" on a report I recently posted about catching a very large number of Trout on docklights but didn't take pictures of any of them as if you are some sort of authority of some sorts, but then get your feelings hurt after you threw yourself on this topic on your own.
> 
> ...



#9sponsors


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Ironically .., this was a look at me from the start IMO humble opinion post.....and useless for that matter. Y'all eat mayo on a p & b samich?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

deeptracks said:


> Ironically .., this was a look at me from the start IMO humble opinion post.....and useless for that matter. Y'all eat mayo on a p & b samich?


Nope, but I eat mayo on french fries... learned that in Amsterdam.

Bottled BBQ sauce is pretty good too on fries.

Jim


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

jim t said:


> Nope, but I eat mayo on french fries... learned that in Amsterdam.
> 
> Bottled BBQ sauce is pretty good too on fries.
> 
> Jim



A peanut butter, mayo, and banana samich is pretty tasty.


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

deeptracks said:


> Ironically .., this was a look at me from the start IMO humble opinion post.....and useless for that matter. Y'all eat mayo on a p & b samich?


Coming from someone who has never posted a report.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Funny, I feel the same way but that is how your "FB friend" gets his free products and maybe cash. The more traffic you generate, the more youtube hits you get and suddenly you are more valuable than a TV commercial. He is most likely sponsored or Pro Staff for the products he is hawking, same thing in hunting products..seems to me the fisher people are the worst about doing what you are talking about.

My Buddy in Texas is Pro Staff or sponsored by LWRC, Hornady, Vortex, Kestral and Armasight, he has free equipment from all those and more, I know at least 75K worth for equipment given to him just this year and more coming on board all the time. He does not spam like you are talking about decided he did not like that but produces hunting videos and publishes on youtube. The hit counter is more valuable to the manufacturers than airtime. Each person that subscribes or view the videos adds to his reputation for bringing home the bacon. This is just his weekend gig and has a normal job, next year there will be $ paid as well as all the new products he will get.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Garbo said:


> Limit you haven't bothered me at all and I hope that you feel the same.
> 
> I do think it odd for you to make the statement you made as if someone has wronged you after you brought yourself into the topic, not to mention posted a statement of "No Pictures No Dice" on a report I recently posted about catching a very large number of Trout on docklights but didn't take pictures of any of them as if you are some sort of authority of some sorts, but then get your feelings hurt after you threw yourself on this topic on your own.
> 
> ...


Im all ears PM sent


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow! This thread continues to amaze me. 

Garbo is now Limit's agent.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

100 bonus points to the first person who knows what the local term "Garbo" means. Hint: I learned deckhanding on the Chulamar in 2003ish.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I missed the reference. I know "silver cricket" with regard to Cobia "snatching" is a local term.

Jim


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> Wow! This thread continues to amaze me.
> 
> Garbo is now Limit's agent.


I cant get my sights on u Butch... dont know if I want to take you seriously or laugh. Bottom line is I do both. Hopefully I can still do the same when I see you at the Bud Light my friend hahaha 

You are probably the one I guy I want to compete against I hear to many good stories through mutual friends the fishin community is smaller then alot think. 

No harm no foul. cant please them all.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Garbo


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

You can't even watch a football game without somebody sponsoring the redzone, the microphone, the helmets, the shirts, broadcast booth ect.. I am all about capitalism being great. But a some point I'm gonna turn everything off !


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

A "Garbo" was the term we used for the people that would go out on the head boats and weren't happy and wouldn't leave a tip unless they caught a "garboge " can full of fish. 

You could always spot the Garbos in the morning before they ever stepped on board.

Edited to say I'm not calling the Garbo here a garbo, I've never met him. Curious where he got his name if he will chime in.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

fishnhuntguy said:


> You can't even watch a football game without somebody sponsoring the redzone, the microphone, the helmets, the shirts, broadcast booth ect.. I am all about capitalism being great. But a some point I'm gonna turn everything off !




Amen Brother. 

I love the thought....... "I don't fish for the mighty $$$$, but if you give me some free stuff I will fish for you". 

I really hate that an individual person got singled out in the discussion, cause the number of people that do this is more than be counted..... They are literally a Dime a Dozen.

I honestly used to fish with a guy that would do whatever it took to get someone to give him a deal as long as he had something to prove he was connected to the product or the organisation, the way he talked while we fished made me feel like a Whore.. Many here know who he is and there is no need bash him as that's not the point, the question was why? 


Limit, sorry I was slow to get back........Had a big night last night....but your PM is returned.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

My my...I've been traveling for a couple weeks and trying to catch up on my PFF.

This is a subject I feel very strongly about....using our forum to promote yourself and make money from lure sales.

There is no magic lure made by anyone.
You can catch trout & reds on a damn hotdog & a bream hook if you know what you're doing.

It's not that hard to make yourself look bigger than life, just post a lot and include lots of pics.

For those doing the self promote stuff, just be honest w/ us and tell us. "I'm trying to promote these lures and get sponsors to back me to make my entrance into guiding or tournament fishing easier."

Isn't that the REAL reason some of you guys do this?

And I'm am so grateful to Dabutcher for inventing the MR-17, now if he can only teach Alex how to catch something other than needle fish. :whistling:

#thank_you_dad_for_teaching_me_how_to_fish


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I cant get my sights on u Butch... dont know if I want to take you seriously or laugh. Bottom line is I do both. Hopefully I can still do the same when I see you at the Bud Light my friend hahaha
> 
> You are probably the one I guy I want to compete against I hear to many good stories through mutual friends the fishin community is smaller then alot think.
> 
> No harm no foul. cant please them all.


Unfortunately, you won't be competing against dabutcher. He only weighed one fish last year in the bud light, simply because I let him. He claims to be the ''Mirrodine King'', yet I'm the one who got him using them.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> Unfortunately, you won't be competing against dabutcher. He only weighed one fish last year in the bud light, simply because I let him. He claims to be the ''Mirrodine King'', yet I'm the one who got him using them.


Alex weighed in a trout and a redfish and I weighed in the tournament winning flounder. In this case 1>2.

Alex and I will be fishing the Bud light again this year. Alex has graciously volunteered to take three days off work prior to this year's Bud Light to catch 140 croakers for us to use as bait. 

I will admit that Alex got me using mirrodines. After witnessing his success with the bait I was quickly convinced that it was the greatest needle fish lure ever made. I later discovered that it was a pretty good trout lure as well.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh common butch, 
I thought you better then to use bait, the unfair lure hahaha. Im going to have to stoop to that level as well my man no worries its just hard to compete when guys use live bait, its unsportsmanlike if you ask me, but im entering to win not prove a point, that artificials can produce big fish. Tried that in the speckhead Tournament the bait guys won.

Although I was thinking finger mullet and LYs guess ill add croakers to the tackle box


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Oh common butch,
> I thought you better then to use bait, the unfair lure hahaha. Im going to have to stoop to that level as well my man no worries its just hard to compete when guys use live bait, its unsportsmanlike if you ask me, but im entering to win not prove a point, that artificials can produce big fish. Tried that in the speckhead Tournament the bait guys won.
> 
> Although I was thinking finger mullet and LYs guess ill add croakers to the tackle box


Man live bait and fishing lights? Might as well just go to Joe patti.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Reading this thread, some of yall would have no problem picking up endorsements from Summers Eve.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Blake R. said:


> Reading this thread, some of yall would have no problem picking up endorsements from Summers Eve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL!!! What a boat wrap that would make!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

To my New Agent and whom ever it may concern 

Let me make this clear. MATRIX Shad makes they best soft plastic paddle tails in my opinion I used there stuff well before a prostaff position was even a thought. Not all sponsored Anglers are promoting shi*y cr*p. I stand by Martrix 100% even if I wasnt sponsored I would still be throwing there baits. I rep. This product because the action is top couldnt get more out of a soft plastic, the color schemes work very well in for and under all conditions, its sold at a very low price at Matrix shad.com when bought in bulk there is no comparison. They hold up well ive caught 12 bulls in 1 night only using up 3 baits and one jig head. The company owner is down to earth and very understanding and willing to help any customer, five stars on customer service. They are locally owned and made in America.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Blake R. said:


> Reading this thread, some of yall would have no problem picking up endorsements from Summers Eve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I caught my wife with a Matrix shad.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Johnms said:


> I caught my wife with a Matrix shad.


Good deal. I caught mine with chloroform.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

You are simply overestimating dabutchers abilities, I'm catching the croakers for him so he can "try" to keep up with me.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

fishnhuntguy said:


> You can't even watch a football game without somebody sponsoring the redzone, the microphone, the helmets, the shirts, broadcast booth ect.. I am all about capitalism being great. But a some point I'm gonna turn everything off !


 Ain't that the truth! I don't watch ANYTHING that isn't DVR'd, so I can skip the ads. It's unbearable.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Oh common butch,
> I thought you better then to use bait, the unfair lure hahaha. Im going to have to stoop to that level as well my man no worries its just hard to compete when guys use live bait, its unsportsmanlike if you ask me, but im entering to win not prove a point, that artificials can produce big fish. Tried that in the speckhead Tournament the bait guys won.
> 
> Although I was thinking finger mullet and LYs guess ill add croakers to the tackle box


 I do admire guys that do all their fishing with artificials. I'm still trying to get comfortable with them. But if pisses me off when I hear some dude smugly announce that I'm being "unsportsmanlike" if I put a live shrimp on a jighead. Have to call bullshit on that one.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> You are simply overestimating dabutchers abilities, I'm catching the croakers for him so he can "try" to keep up with me.



We won't leave the ramp until you have 140 lively croakers ready to go. My plan is to anchor in the pass, put a bait on the bottom, eat a samich, and catch some fish. We won't pull up the anchor until we have at least an 18 lb inshore slam total.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Blake R. said:


> Reading this thread, some of yall would have no problem picking up endorsements from Summers Eve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It just doesn't make sense to fish all day and not feel fresh.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Dabutcher, would you please stop relinquishing our top secret spots and tactics.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

UncleMilty7 said:


> I do admire guys that do all their fishing with artificials. I'm still trying to get comfortable with them. But if pisses me off when I hear some dude smugly announce that I'm being "unsportsmanlike" if I put a live shrimp on a jighead. Have to call bullshit on that one.


 
Im a bass fishermen at heart, bait just isn't in the cards. But not knocking the bait fishermen I just don't think you should be able to use it in tournaments.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Im a bass fishermen at heart, bait just isn't in the cards. But not knocking the bait fishermen I just don't think you should be able to use it in tournaments.


I agree. Inshore tourneys should be artificial only. When I won 1st place Speck in the OB Saltwater Series tourney in '08, the first questions everyone asked were "Live Shrimp?", "Croaker?", etc. It was crazy how many people couldn't believe I caught it on a lure as if it had never been done before.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Chris V said:


> I agree. Inshore tourneys should be artificial only. When I won 1st place Speck in the OB Saltwater Series tourney in '08, the first questions everyone asked were "Live Shrimp?", "Croaker?", etc. It was crazy how many people couldn't believe I caught it on a lure as if it had never been done before.


 
Good on you for sticking to your guns :gunsmilie: Ive only entered one "tournament" here in the panhandle I didn't win but when I went to weigh in the fish I had people asking the same thing as if using bait was required to catching big trout. Could you imagine the bassmasters or flw being won by way of bait :no: its just not part of the sport. No offense to the bait guys but while in competition every part of catching the fish should be self made.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess I am a walking commercial for Ranger Boats. I have a few shirts, and a few caps with Ranger logos. I wear them because I am proud of my 26 year old Ranger boat, and the service the boat has given me. No, I didn't spend lot's of money for the clothes I wear, I caught them on sale for a very reasonable price. I do see people with $75,000 boats whose families are living in a ragged out single wide mobile home. I have never understood their priorities.
Go Ranger!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I personally like all the bikers wearing Harley gear then getting on a Honda......


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> I personally like all the bikers wearing Harley gear then getting on a Honda......



That made me chuckle Jason.


A couple weeks ago at Thunder Beach in Panama City Beach I was at J. Michael's for Lunch on Friday and a group of "Bikers" came in dressed to the hilt. 3 guys and their 3 dames. They sat at a table beside us and talked about their trip down from Atlanta....the whole time I'm assuming they rode their bikes down. We happened to leave together and they came down on a Ford F350 pulling a custom trailer with 6 bikes in it....... Two of them had on Biker T Shirts that had the statement.....*Live to Ride, Ride to Live*.......Boldly printed on their backs.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That's hilarious. Every time I drive by the Harley dealer on the back beach road in Panama City there are a bunch of people hanging out in the parking lot. Why is that?
I drive a Silverado but I don't hang out at Sandy Sansing.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Wanna bee*

You should try sandy sansing but if you dont like them try milton chevy. I hang out there but its cause mines in the shop. Good coffee and get there early might get a doughnut To go with the bill.


----------

